# How to Make Plarn (Plastic Yarn)



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Why you ask??? Well hang on to your hooks, here it comes!! 

http://www.crochetspot.com/how-to-make-plarn-plastic-yarn/

http://www.crochetspot.com/category/free-crochet-patterns/page/18/

Below is a photo of Rita Kunc and she is holding a 6 feet long plastic sleeping mat, which she made for the homeless. She crocheted it in single crochet using plastic bags....
If you have time to make one for charity then make one for your wee one when they have a sleep-over!!!! No reason you cant use the same technique for knitting!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Think I'll make something for my GD. It's a novel idea. I wonder if it would make warm wrist warmers, if it insulates soda cans.


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a link for all kinds of plarn patterns: 
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/plarn_items.php


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

What a great idea! The sleeping mat would be a very useful thing for a homeless person and lightweight to carry around. It would also be a good way to get rid of all those plastic bags. :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My mom always made the rugs for the doorways outside. We always had a lot of mud and muck from the garden. All you had to do is hose 'em off!! She did them just in a crochet oval like a real rug!!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the websites.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the websites.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

How about making a yarn tote!!!!!!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Why you ask??? Well hang on to your hooks, here it comes!!
> 
> http://www.crochetspot.com/how-to-make-plarn-plastic-yarn/
> 
> ...


I remember my grandmother using plastic bread bags, before the plastic shopping bags came into use.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

YUP!! I liked the colorful Wonder bread ones the best!!


Debbystitchknit said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Why you ask??? Well hang on to your hooks, here it comes!!
> ...


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

It has been a few years that when we go shopping we have to carry our own bags, or pay anywhere from $03 to $.25 for a cheap plastic bag. I usually have a couple of bags in my purse, so remember before you get rid of yours, make some bags for your purse to tote your things in. While Xmas shopping, I bought something that was too big to fit in any of my bags and ToysRUs wanted to charge me $.25...I would have carried it in my hands but I was going through Walmart to get to the car. I had just spent $250 on toys and they wanted their stupid $.25 for a bag!!!! So make bags different sizes as well!!! I was so upset that I was about to leave my purchase there....unfortunately I had paid it already but the manager sure heard about it!!! He waived the $.25 charge. Plus I donated $2 to the Childrens Wish Foundation...the stores are trying to make us poorer and poorer 
along with the governement. To add insult to injury their cheap bag ripped in the parking lot just as I was putting it in the trunk. Also remember to keep bags for your grocery items as they love to load them up thus causing the cheap bags to break. Keep some for your frozen food as you want to keep them separate from the shampoo or the meat that can leak all over your other items!! Before I moved 2 years ago I 'donated' tons of plastic bag to the store (they recycled them) and now when I think of that - I regret it big time!!! Sorry for the rant . Just an informative opinion when everyone eventually goes green.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So, grab a handful of bags outta that bin and get 'em back!! LOLOLOLO


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

hennalady said:


> How about making a yarn tote!!!!!!


I knitted a plastic bag a few years ago; Erica Knight (if I remember correctly) demonstrated her pattern on Knitty Gritty. In spite of the humble material, it was very cute and the ultimate recycle, so I made my own. I still use it to keep plastic grocery bags in. Always felt it was the most anal thing I ever knit: a plastic bag, made out of plastic bags, to hold plastic bags. :roll:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

That rocks!! Ultimate in recycling for sure


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

I spin plarn using a drop spindle made from a pencil, a plastic container lid, and a cup hook. Then I twist it double or even 4-strand for strength and durability. I make net bags on my bulky gauge circular looms. Sometimes I crochet a flat base and cast it onto the loom so the bag won't lose small items out the bottom . v. cool, and light weight.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

OHHHHH you will have to post a picture!!


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

I never thought of that. But since I carry my own totes to the store, I don't have any plastic bags except for those that my newspaper is delivered in. I shall use them instead of recycling them. But watch out for any pets you may have that chew on plastic bags. They may chew on these projects too.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

dont forget the bread bags too!!


Angel109 said:


> I never thought of that. But since I carry my own totes to the store, I don't have any plastic bags except for those that my newspaper is delivered in. I shall use them instead of recycling them. But watch out for any pets you may have that chew on plastic bags. They may chew on these projects too.


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, your right. Bread bags will add color. I'll do that.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You just watch, there are bags EVERYWHERE!! You will have a big stash in no time. I even thought I might go buy a roll of the dollar store scented kitchen bags. MMMMM Pink...and Cinnamon scented...


Angel109 said:


> Oh, your right. Bread bags will add color. I'll do that.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a cute one too!! Scrubbers!
http://www.myrecycledbags.com/2007/04/15/recycling-a-plastic-wedding-bag/


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

I spent NY eve cutting up plastic bags. My husband never said a word but I caught him watching periodically. I shall try these scrubbers. Being the plastic is so thin, I can't help but wonder if they shall survive?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I LOVE IT. Good for you!!! I think it would be good for sluffing dead skin in the shower~~ Be sure to post a pic, ok? Your husband must be a doll!! Go give him a random hug, just dont tell him its from me 


Angel109 said:


> I spent NY eve cutting up plastic bags. My husband never said a word but I caught him watching periodically. I shall try these scrubbers. Being the plastic is so thin, I can't help but wonder if they shall survive?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

I was hoping to find something to make kitchen scrubbers with. I had bought some from a woman at a Montana farmer's market (I was vacationing there) and they are wonderful. I wish I had thought to ask about what kind of "yarn" she was using. These scrubbers she makes are magnificent. Great on pots and pans.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Working with plastic can be fun, especially if you either knit or crochet along with the plastic. If you check under search on this site, you will see many items others have made and posted on KP (including myself.) Have fun with it.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks edithann!


----------



## bignana (Mar 28, 2011)

I remember as a child that my grandmother did this. When she and Grandpa would go on vacation, they usually camped and that put them in touch with other travelers. Well thats all grandma needed to do and was unindated with many bright and colorful bread/ bun bags. She would wash tem them inside out to dry. Then she would bring out the scissors and started to cut the bags. She would make mats and use them when she and grandpa went camping. This way when a mat got all muddy, se would usually just pitch it and pull out the next one she had. I think she crocheted them using a wood or plastic needle. I would laugh when when we found her hooks in the frig- she said that it would help at times to have the needle cool so the plastic would slide off the needle better.


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

The website shows what I do very well. In my picture here you will see a plarn bag on my right. I sometimes use a strand of yarn along with the plastic plarn for color and strength. Linda


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

What a good idea, Linda. Oh! this sharing on KP is wonderful!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Dont forget ladies, you can join strips of fabric for this very purpose..... Difference is you can toss em in the dryer  Old sheets were Moms fav. But any leftover fabric is good. Better than it ending up in a landfill


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This site has plenty of free crochet patterns for bags that are calling your name. If you're looking for something to wear on a day-to-day basis we have that, if you're looking for a backpack for your kids, we have that. Check out our crochet bag patterns here. Whatever occasion you are looking for, we have something just for you. Crocheting your own bags can be so much fun. Make one for yourself or make one for a friend. Free crochet patterns for bags always make for a nice gift too.

Backpacks
Clutches
Totes

Backpacks

Bookbag Backpack- Take your child back to school while looking cool with this crochet backpack. An I/9 hook is suggested to crochet this crochet bag pattern.

Cool Crochet Backpack- Free crochet patterns for bags is exactly where this pattern falls. Give the look of camoflauge with this pattern.

Recycled Plarn Backpack- This is a really neat pattern as it is made out of recycled plastic bags. Help save the environment with this cool pattern.

Clutches

Beaded Clutch Purse- The circular beading pattern on this clutch really adds to the detailing. This can be used during the day or at night.

Flower Detail Clutch Purse- Delicate crochet flowers border this clutch purse. It's a free crochet pattern for bags that you'll love.

Tunisian Cable Clutch- You can use any color you wish with this pattern, but I really love the pink. The handles are made of yarn for a nice flow.

Totes

Cute Crochet Tote Bag- This crochet tote pattern looks store-bought. The bamboo handles really give it a certain style.

Basic Plarn Tote- Crochet yourself an eco friendly tote bag by using up old plastic bags. It's perfect to tote around with you at the beach. 
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Bag-Patterns/A-List-of-Top-Crochet-Bag-Patterns/ct/1


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

bldgmom said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > How about making a yarn tote!!!!!!
> ...


Sure is!! LOL but we keep getting suk'd in don't we-I'll bet the other peeps ending with"ese" are not into this rampant recycling thingi-I tryn to be diplomatic LOL
They are mostly responsible for the pollution anyways


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well Darlin' "WE" can only be responsible for what "WE" do in this mess of polution. I am always on the lookout for ways to reduce, reuse and recycle!..."THEY" must be responsible for "THEM" 


kiwi11 said:


> bldgmom said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


----------

